# pull cord broke, oh no



## Memphisme (Dec 13, 2005)

*[B]Pull cord broke, OH NO[/B]*

I have a Tecumseh 6.5 hp ohv motor on my yerf dog go kart and the pull cord has broken. 
My question is can I just replace the pull cord on the starter without replacing the whole recoil assembly?

Darn thing, I bought it for my sons xmas gift, he got it today and rode it one time, then later when we wanted to restart it the darn pull cord broke.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can just put a rope in it ,you dont have to change the entire thing just get the old rope out wind the rope pully up and stick in a new rope , light the ends of the rope with a lighter blow out then pull through an old rag the rope will be easier to get through the rope pully


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

same here, most small engine shops have big rolls of rope for cheap they cut to length for you, or some stores have packages of rope (called pull cord rope) make sure to use suitable rope though.


----------



## Memphisme (Dec 13, 2005)

thank you all for the help, I'll be out tuesday when the shops open again to get me some rope.


----------

